# Stoneware



## Alix (May 11, 2004)

OK...I just opened the dishwasher and what did I find? MY STONEWARE!! My husband very helpfully washed it in the dishwasher! So my question is...how do I get the soap flavour out or am I sunk? Do I need to start from scratch with the seasoning...they still look pretty dark, but not as glossy as they were. Any thoughts here would be appreciated.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 11, 2004)

Poor Alix.    I have to say... it IS kinda funny.    I would just rub them with oil and pop em in the oven on low for an hour. Just re season them a little. THough, I dont have them personally. But I know that they will be just fine.


----------



## Alix (May 11, 2004)

OK, I am seeing the humour now...but I sure wasn't earlier in the day! I will try reseasoning them and hope for the best.


----------



## scott123 (May 12, 2004)

You might be able to toss them in a self cleaning oven and then start from scratch with the seasoning.  The temperature reached should be enough to burn off any soap flavors.  Just make sure you put them in the oven completely dry (dry for days).


----------



## Alix (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Scott...I will try that. Hey...do you suppose that would also work with my scorched Visions?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 12, 2004)

Alix, Im not sure that your Vision cookware can withstand the heat. I wouldnt do it.


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2004)

Darn. Thanks Sushi.


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 1, 2004)

*I did the same thing*

Someone in my family decided to do the same thing to my pizza stone last year. I started over with seasoning and let it sit in a moderate oven for about 3 hours. Didn't work as well as I had hoped so I done it again and again. Finally after 3 times, it helped. One week later, I dropped the thing and it broke. Had to buy a new one. I guard all my stoneware now and don't allow anyone else in the house to touch it.


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2004)

Lori...how on earth do you manage to guard your stoneware...mine is up for grabs whenever someone is doing a pizza. I am still not over this! :x  but I reseasoned and thing seem to be ok.


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 1, 2004)

*How to guard stoneware*

I think I've mentioned before that I spent about $150 last year at a Pampered Chef party and bought all their classic stoneware items. If anyone comes close to touching them, I just tell them that if they break one piece they will break up the set and I will have to charge them $150 to buy all new pieces. (It wouldn't break up the set, but so far that works)


----------

